# Member Central / Community Chat > Awards & Special Events >  February Event: For the Love of 1x1s

## Azazeal849

Hello RPA! It's February, and we have a new event for you! In honour of Valentine's Day, we want you to pair up for some short stories based on one of the following prompts:

Hero and villainVampire and werewolfAdventurer and dragonAstronaut and alienWitch and witch-hunterRoyalty and commonerMaster and apprenticeDemon and angelPsychic and ghostScientist and experimentHuman and A.ICriminal and detectiveSailor and merpersonPopular person and introvert

As you can see, a number of these are stereotypical pairings that you might find in a romance novel, but we want you to give them your own twist! Your characters may be romantic interests, but perhaps they are mortal enemies, unwilling partners in crime, or an unlikely duo bumbling their way through some insane event. We want our single pringles to be as entertaining (and as entertained) as our lucky couples!

Post below to claim a duo (multiple pairs of writers may pick the same concept) and get writing in the 1x1 forum - be sure to put _Feb 21 Event_ in your thread title! 

The aim of this event is to connect writers old and new, but if you're feeling a bit more competitive, add an _xx_ to your thread title and the mods will pick the best of the participating pairs as our winners at the end of the month (only requested threads will be judged). You are of course free to continue writing the RPs beyond that deadline.  ::D: 

Happy writing!

Entries so far:

Breggo13 x SikstaSlathalin
NoviDome x SaltyIrishman
Scottie x SaltyIrishman
Alura x Koti
Omac x Miss Dreamy

----------


## Koti~

Ah hell. I need to be more social 
Not sure which to take, but I can add my name into the pot. I'm free for anything to whoever may want me

----------


## SikstaSlathalin

Well I can do any prompt if I get a ready partner.

But for this post Breggo13 and I will take the Angel and Demon prompt. I assume we don't need a full OOC for these? Just jump into the IC and run with it to keep on schedule?

Also how many pairings and prompts can a single writer have going at once?

----------


## Azazeal849

> I assume we don't need a full OOC for these? Just jump into the IC and run with it to keep on schedule?


Correct.




> Also how many pairings and prompts can a single writer have going at once?


You can take multiple prompts if you're feeling particularly inspired. (Also, just to clarify for everyone, multiple pairs of writers can take the same prompt)

----------


## SikstaSlathalin

*cracks knuckles* Oh buddy buddy, this could be fun.

----------


## Alura

> Ah hell. I need to be more social 
> Not sure which to take, but I can add my name into the pot. I'm free for anything to whoever may want me


I claim Koti~! It's legally binding, so. Mine now.  :(gwomp): 

Category is Vogu- ahem, no. Royalty and commoner, please!

----------


## Yggdrasil_Hugger

I’ll do this with somebody! I’m particularly interested in the Sailor and Merperson and the Adventurer and Dragon pairings

----------


## DannyPhantom

I'm in. I am interested in a vampire x werewolf and/or hero x villain.

----------


## Azazeal849

Good luck folks! Scottie will be sending a site-wide PM later today so there should be more potential partners dropping in soon!

----------


## Omac

This sounds fun!! I could use more practice with romance. Uh, anyone want to be a witch to my witch hunter? I could also play ghost to someone's psychic.

----------


## dakkagor

If someone is looking for a partner, I'm game.

----------


## NoviDome

I'd love love loooove to meet new people! I've studied A.I. in uni so I'd be very interested in trying to play an A.I. role in a story. If anybody wants to be my human, hit me up!

----------


## Yggdrasil_Hugger

I’ll do it NoviDome. Though I’ll warn you, romance isn’t really my thing and am pitifully bad at writing it.

----------


## Scottie

I'm free for a 1x1 or two! I particularly love supernaturally stories but I will happily give anything a go!  ::):

----------


## asharasahara

Certainly have my curiosity.

----------


## Breggo13

As a suggestion, can we link all the RPs people will be writing in the OP of this thread? Then it will be easier for all of us to read  ::):

----------


## Snotgirl

> I'm in. I am interested in a vampire x werewolf and/or hero x villain.


Hi, I'm interested in the hero x villian story, do you wanna team up?

----------


## Azazeal849

> As a suggestion, can we link all the RPs people will be writing in the OP of this thread? Then it will be easier for all of us to read


That's a good idea - done and done.

----------


## Tune

Can the deadline be extended passed Valentine's Day? I never enjoyed the thought that love should be so overly expressed on one specific day of the year. 

I haven't really treaded the waters in what feels like forever, but if someone's willing to take on a bit of a rusty, wishy-washy partner, I'd be interested.

Witch and Witch hunter (I LOVE magic themes)
Master and apprentice (Assassin's Creed is calling my name!) 
Popular and Introvert
Demon and Angel
Possibly psychic and ghost?

----------


## Azazeal849

Hi Tune! Yes, as noted in the OP any nominated RPs will be judged at the end of the month but there is no time limit on the RPs themselves - you can continue them beyond February!

  @Omac;  @dakkagor; and  @asharasahara; are still looking for partners if you want to contact them?

----------


## Pheasant

Do I or don't I want to do this...hmmmm...

----------


## Alura

_You miss 100% of the people you don't shoot._

Who said that? Cupid, I think. I live by that.

You have at least four members still hunting for a partner it seems, so you've arrived at a great time!

----------


## SikstaSlathalin

Hmm given the due date I can prolly manage another 1x1 if anyone is looking. Can still do most prompts.

----------


## Omac

Miss Dreamy and I are writing "The Magic of Music." which is a Witch x Witch Hunter.

----------


## SikstaSlathalin

The Bard's a Witch-Hunter?  :XD:

----------


## Azazeal849

He’s multiclassing, obvs.

----------


## Alura

_Killing them softly, with his song_~

----------


## Omac

You're acting like this isn't a completely normal thing that I would do.

----------


## asharasahara

> You're acting like this isn't a completely normal thing that I would do.


People are surprised by that?  :XD:

----------


## SikstaSlathalin

I don't think that Bard is a high enough level for multiclassing I call shenanigans.  :XD:

----------


## Alura

Fairly sure if you call Shenanigans it's Omac who'll answer anyway.

----------


## Angry9guy

Chrissy woke up out of bed and went to the bathroom "what's today " Chrissy asked herself "oh gosh it's Valentine's day"

Chrissy blushed and brushed her teeth then got ready for her day and saw delta alseep on the couch as Chrissy smiled " Classic "

Chrissy started making pancakes as Delta woke up

Meanwhile Angry luigi and Alem tuber woke up

Angry luigi looked at his phone and saw a message from savannah

"I need to tell you something later " Savannah wrote

"Oh no " Angry Luigi said

I can't even Dance.

" She asked you out ? " Alem Tuber asked "we we're supposed to go the solo party "

Guess I gotta do this I can't let savannah down Angry luigi said

Meanwhile

" So Wanna train " Delta asked .

"Sure " Chrissy said.

Meanwhile

Angry Luigi arrived at the school and saw savannah

"hi" savannah said in a red shirt

"So What's going on " Angry luigi asked

"well will you take me to the solo party my car was busted up last week " Savannah said

"Sure" Angry luigi said then sighed in relief

Meanwhile

"Ugh" chrissy said standing in the woods with some scars

"Get up Chrissy you can't get stronger by sitting down" delta said as Chrissy got up

"Ok" Chrissy said and tried to punch delta who jumped on a tree

"Gotta be faster than that " Delta said as Chrissy charged up a plasma blast and shot it as delta jumped then Chrissy shot a plasma ball at delta who dodged and landed on a branch as Chrissy jumped on a tree and kicked delta who landed on her feet .

"Bravo "Delta said as Chrissy Blushed "Thanks " Chrissy said pulling her hair

"Come on Chirstina we gotta party to crash later' delta said causing Chrissy to blush hard as her face was red like a tomato a shadow looked at them.

meanwhile at night

Angry luigi bill savannah alem tuber alex and reily was partying

"wooo " Alem tuber said as Angry luigi and bill was drinking punch.

"SINGLE FOR LIFE " All the boys said

alem tuber did a backflip and highfived angry luigi.

Meanwhile at a school there was a valentine's day party

Delta and Chrissy crashed through the cieling

What's Up Delta said and looked around and saw she didn't reconized anyone .

"oh wrong party "delta said as a knife nearly hit her .

"well well well" a echina said glaring at delta as mutliple echina's glared at her

oh nuts delta said as one of them leaped towards delta who jumped up as another one tied her up in a lasso "Delta !" Chrissy shouted worried delta broke free from the ropes and shot a few ki blasts at the echinas who dashed away as delta teleported and tried to kick a echinda but a kinfe nearly hit her

delta jumped back to notice a parrot with a coat two mouses that looked like pikachus and a octipod a pyronite and even a tetraman

'delta your going to finally pay for your crimes" the parrot said

yeah the echinas said as the mouses shot thunderbolt's at delta who zipped away then the pyronite flew up and shot a fireblast but delta teleported then the tetraman jumped up and tried to punch delta who ran off as a green laser beam nearly hit her as delta teleported

"Choas spear" delta said and shot a bunch of purple energy spears at her enimes who manged to get out of the way as delta spindashed the tetraman then jumped and kicked the parrot as the mouses shot eletric balls delta shot a big energy blast at them then the echinas tried to grab her but a plasma blast hit them shocking them

"leave her alone" chrissy said.

"she's a crimnal" a echina said "we must take her to the null void"

"no way" She's a sister to me she took me in when i had no where else to go please let her go Chrissy said and raised up her arm and attempted to reach for her ommitrix but the pyronite shot flames at chrissy who ran away then a echinda jumped towards chrissy who turned into a femenine diamondhead and punched a echinda then tossed another out the window before timing out .

" So how about a break? "chrissy asked

"nope" the octopod said and shot a eyebeam towards chrissy as delta took it as there was smoke everywhere then the a fireball hit the octopod sending him down then a echina jumped through the smoke and punched another then there was choas echinas punching each other the pryonite shot flames everywhere As Savannah Angry luigi bill alem tuber alex and reily arrived and saw the choas then left

delta smirked returning to her normal form after shape-sifting into a echinda and went full speed making everyone esle slow as she ran through the flames and grabbed chrissy and took her to saftey then grabbed alem tuber and his friends and put them in the middle then returned everything to normal a echina punched alex sending him flying then the octopod got up and shot a eyebeam at delta who jumped over as alem tuber transformed into big chill and froze the pyronite then the echinas pounched on big chill as reily hit them with a chair then the echinas glared at him as delta spin dashed all of them then kicked reily then big chill turned back to alem tuber and glared at delta

"did you just kick reily?"

"yeah" delta said as alem tuber went super sayain blue

"let's fight" alem tuber said as angry luigi bill and savannah tried to drag alem tuber alem tuber sent them flying with his aura. "dumbass you can't win" delta taunted

delta jumped as the two tried to attack each other as the mosues shot thunder blasts at them .

alem tuber and delta flew through the smoke and punched them then alem tuber kicked delta who punched alem tuber back in the face then the two started shooting ki blasts

"Sweet mother of mayham " Angry luigi said

"let's go" Bill said "Agreed "Savannah said as the trio dashed off

final flash asshole alem tuber shouted out as delta shot a purple energy blast as the blasts collied and caused a impact

as the kids ran out alem tuber and delta dashed towards each other

stop the police said as delta grabbed chrissy and teleported

"uh oh" alem tuber said.

delta and chrissy made it home

Chrissy cupped delta's face and kissed her on the lips " I love you delta galixia " Chrissy said blushing as delta kissed back

"I love you too" delta said.

----------


## Koti~

I love the enthusiasm, but this is just a thread for people to team up and get a story started. It's not the place for actually starting a story

----------


## Azazeal849

Angry9guy, I have sent you a PM with some helpful links!

----------


## Koti~

Just one more day~

To be frank, I have loved this event. 
Gave me a reason to work with a new partner and sparked a lot of joy for writing again!

----------


## Azazeal849

That was exactly the intention, Koti!  ::): 

However, it isn’t just one more day - the event is continuing until the end of the month!

----------


## Alura

> Just one more day~
> 
> To be frank, I have loved this event. 
> Gave me a reason to work with a new partner and sparked a lot of joy for writing again!


 ::flirty::  Same~




> That was exactly the intention, Koti! 
> 
> However, it isnt just one more day - the event is continuing until the end of the month!


 ::crazy::  More time to stalk and enjoy all the stories, excellent!

----------


## SikstaSlathalin

Haha well, my and Breggo finished our story tonight so will see how it all goes.

----------


## Omac

> Fairly sure if you call Shenanigans it's Omac who'll answer anyway.


That's a fair assessment. 




> However, it isnt just one more day - the event is continuing until the end of the month!


That's good to know! I've been having a lot of fun.

----------


## SikstaSlathalin

So what now?

----------


## Azazeal849

Infrared is currently taking a break for personal reasons - as soon as they return the three of us mods will deliberate on your excellent entries.

And of course, the event may be over but you are all welcome to continue your new 1x1 RPs for as long as you like!

----------


## SikstaSlathalin

Haha well I think only Breggo and I finished our story so far. But good to know.

----------


## Azazeal849

Alright folks! (If you're still here - we apologise for the delay)

After deliberation between the staff and copious note-taking, we have a verdict! The winning entry for our February event is...



Spoiler: Drumroll please... 





_Royal Lies_ by Alura and Koti!




And of course a massive thank you to EVERYBODY who took part in the event or offered up their time -    @Breggo13;    @SikstaSlathalin;    @NoviDome;    @SaltyIrishman;    @Alura;    @Koti~;    @Omac;    @Miss Dreamy;    @DannyPhantom;    @dakkagor;    @asharasahara;    @Snotgirl and    @Tune.

Members make this forum and I hope that the event helped some of you meet new writing partners and find new story inspirations! For those of you who weren't able to find partners this time, please don't hesitate to contact me and I will endeavour to put you in touch with some like-minded writers.

----------


## Koti~

That is..

I was not not expecting it.
I offer at my praise to Alura, who has made this a great story and been an awesome writer though this all

----------


## Corrik55



----------


## Alura

Thank you to the judges who enjoyed our little thread and to the Admins & Mods who put together this event for us! I know in October some who did not get the opportunity to join the ad hoc Porch thread expressed interest in a more roleplay-heavy event, and it was great to see that happen here (much as I also loved the variety in the Piper event)! 

Koti~, thank you so much for agreeing to partner with me. It has been a pleasure getting acquainted with your writing style and being able to see your creativity bring Diana and her world to life! The Zelda references were a wonderful perk.

I have also personally subscribed to and enjoyed reading through the range of stories everyone contributed! The broad genre selections and unique takes on them really kept it interesting and fun! Hopefully through future events and stories more of us will get to carry forward and write together as well!

 :*blow*:

----------

